# Any MSMA users here?



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

If so, your target weed(s) and results.

TIA


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I use it many for Sandburs (aka stickers around here) but I have used it on other grassy weeds with success.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a small stash, but haven't tapped into it since I started using Celsius.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I will be using it more this year. I'm renovating my yard and weed pressure might be high with seeding Bermuda. It's safe to spray 1 week after emergence for my cultivar along with Drive to knock out the bfoadleafs.

Page 8 & 9


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I used it to wipe out the dallisgrass I had.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I used it many moons ago but I thought they stopped making it because of the EPA banning it for some reason?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I used it many moons ago but I thought they stopped making it because of the EPA banning it for some reason?


I saw it on the shelf at my local farm & supply store a week or so ago.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think they changed the formulation or something of it. I think when I ran out of it is when I found Celsius, looking for something that would kill grassy weeds. So I call it a win!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I used it many moons ago but I thought they stopped making it because of the EPA banning it for some reason?


They still make it, but its only legally allowed for very specific applications and very specific rules even with that. Golf courses, farms, highway medians, etc.

Needless to say, it was the only thing I know of that will wipe out some grassy weeds, so its good to have some on hand for limited spot-spraying applications.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Love me some MSMA for killing dallisgrass. It will burn foxtail and johnsongrass pretty good, but Celsius works better for them anyway.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Hmm...I just bought 2.5 gallons of this stuff from the local co-op. Now I wonder if I should have bought Celsius instead?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

luderiffic said:


> Hmm...I just bought 2.5 gallons of this stuff from the local co-op. Now I wonder if I should have bought Celsius instead?


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:

It is great for grassy weeds when the temps aren't high. How big is your lawn? 2.5gal is a lot! Would they take it back if it is unopened?


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

I have 2 acres. About 1.5 of them are Bermuda, the 0.5 is TTTF in the front. I purchased because my Pre-Em failed this spring and my Bermuda is covered in crabgrass and dallisgrass I think. Was going to hit it once temps get back into the 80's in the next week or so. I started this lawn from scratch last spring and its been a big project.

Thanks for the invite Ware, this forum is much more active!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

For what it's worth, 2.5 gallons of MSMA costs about as much as a bottle of Celsius.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

luderiffic said:


> Hmm...I just bought 2.5 gallons of this stuff from the local co-op. Now I wonder if I should have bought Celsius instead?


MSMA is no longer labelled for use on home lawns, so that's another thing to consider as you ponder that question.

If you poke a hole on your lawn and stick a flag in it, does that make it a golf course? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Okay, so the 2.5 gallon jug makes more sense. Blanket spraying could get expensive on a lawn that size, even with Celsius. Not sure what the math is on the MSMA, but just for comparison a 10oz bottle of Celsius (~$100) will cover 88.5k square feet (~2 acres) at the high rate (0.113oz per k)... the real value of pre-e is avoiding multiple blanket apps of post-e throughout the year.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I didn't mention crabgrass, but MSMA will kill it. The high app rate is 2oz/1000sf and the high app rate is usually unnecessary. I would stick closer to the 1oz/1000sf as the temps close in on 90. You can get some turf discoloration​ with it, but bermuda usually recovers within 10 days or so.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Alan said:


> For what it's worth, 2.5 gallons of MSMA costs about as much as a bottle of Celsius.


It was $75 for the jug :thumbup:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

luderiffic said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, 2.5 gallons of MSMA costs about as much as a bottle of Celsius.
> ...


Great price. I paid too much, $96.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So for $75 at a 1oz per thousand rate, it is quite a bit cheaper than Celsius. The 2.5 gal of MSMA would cover ~7.3 acres at that rate.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

The real clincher is dallisgrass. MSMA is good for most grassy weeds, but Celsius, Certainty, Drive, etc will work just as well or better on most of them. Dallisgrass is just immune to all of them and some plants are even glyphosate resistant. I have about 3800sf that I didn't use to maintain and became infested with it. I tried just about everything and could make it sick, but it would always come back. Since I found the MSMA available online again a couple years ago, I have eradicated all of it.


----------

